# Pennsylvania saw co



## gmcsmoke (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm looking to pick up a vintage saw and I'm seeing a few Pennsylvania saw co back saws that typically go for much lower than the disston's on eBay. I need a functional vintage saw but I also don't want to buy junk either. I can't find anything online about PA saw and was hoping someone can enlighten me.


----------

